# under 10 weeks left



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

here is more pics cant see much difference myself see what you think , sorry bout the itchy nipple...lol


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u look like me mate....

apart from u have more muscle and less fat :boohoo:

lol 

lookin good mate!!

one thing....

try not to roll your shoulders forward on the lat spread...


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

i want you....................r bod anyway, dont worry DB, ur still my no.1, lmao


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

you got a nice shape mate ,,,,,crackin traps (probly a bit ott)

what you weighin in at this week Homer??


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Looking in fantastic shape mate...

Tho you look like you've just done a line of coke in that second snap, all disorientated like


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

DB said:


> u look like me mate....
> 
> apart from u have more muscle and less fat :boohoo:


and you dont look like a raging poofta, and your betting looking, and your a lot bigger and in better shape :kiss:

Looking good my friend. Looking forward to seeing the photos a week out


----------



## peachy (Mar 20, 2005)

oh man your looking real good mate,you have a suprisingly really big head but still looking good man. :bolt:


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

RAIKEY said:


> you got a nice shape mate ,,,,,crackin traps (probly a bit ott)
> 
> what you weighin in at this week Homer??


im at 14 st 6 today raikey, hoping not to drop to much right now as i want to out at about 13st 4 if poss


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

If you dont mind me asking mate, your very lean and bulked, but you dont look very vascular at all?

Is this just lighting? Or are you just not a vascular person?

Looking good tho? How tall are you?


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Actually, ignore that, just had a closer look and can see them big old veins


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

Paul Govier said:


> If you dont mind me asking mate, your very lean and bulked, but you dont look very vascular at all?
> 
> Is this just lighting? Or are you just not a vascular person?
> 
> Looking good tho? How tall are you?


im 5'8 paul my veins seem to hide a little but when im pumped ther every where


----------



## Keyser Soze (Dec 12, 2005)

Good development mate, looking big and full, when you get below 14st your abs are deffo gonna be ready before the weather's warm enough to show them!!! Quads are looking great. If I have to nitpick, your shoulders could be a bit wider, but nothing that some DB fly's won't sort out quickly.

What's the tale of the tape, mate??

How's your appetite? Are you going to bulk at 13st 4?


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

pretty awesome


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

you look great mate, someone to aspire too.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

Keyser Soze said:


> Good development mate, looking big and full, when you get below 14st your abs are deffo gonna be ready before the weather's warm enough to show them!!! Quads are looking great. If I have to nitpick, your shoulders could be a bit wider, but nothing that some DB fly's won't sort out quickly.
> 
> What's the tale of the tape, mate??
> 
> How's your appetite? Are you going to bulk at 13st 4?


hi keyser my appetite is good at the minute feeling a little hungry at times but trying not to wonder off, im hoping the 13st 4 will be stage weight and then yes im hoping to bulk up again

thanks to the rest of you for the comments it stops me from being paranoid cheers


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Mass thats all I have to say.What competions are you planning on doing.Can i borrow your traps and chest.Good luck with whatever show you do


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi king 1 im looking to do the nabba midlands at end april then maybe the yarmouth but not sure as im coaching someone for the yarmouth so i may get a bit stressed


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Looking well mate! Petty im not gonna be up there with ya this time. I will try to get along to the show to show my support. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

looking good mate, looking forward to the updates as you get closer to the show


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Man you are so muscular. Good job homer!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how you finding the diet mate?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

looking really good my friend i bet you'll look HUGE ripped up!!!!!! keep it up


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

chers guys this really helps diet was going good then got a shed load of coursework and the studying and exams didnt mix with the diet so have put my comp out and will be doing may instead and diet going well again now thanks pscarb i have been following yours and great respect to you for keeping it up when you work so hard mate thanks again


----------



## gym_addict (Mar 24, 2006)

Good progress mate keep it up.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

last pic looks awesome


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

tahir said:


> last pic looks awesome


No kidding, he looks like he has 20" arms.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Massive arms and forearms.

Back is super wide too.

Looks like you are holding a bit of water.

I love the shape of the biceps where they attach that looks cool.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Massive arms and forearms.
> 
> Back is super wide too.
> 
> ...


Damn Hacks, looks like you took sucking up to a higher level..............lol


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

unfortunatly my arms are only 18" but thats cold , but its coming off a little more now back on diet, hope to be ready for the yarmouth in eight weeks , thanks again for comments guys


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

homer said:


> unfortunatly my arms are only 18" but thats cold , but its coming off a little more now back on diet, hope to be ready for the yarmouth in eight weeks , thanks again for comments guys


Lets get this straight, you are only 8 weeks out and your arms are 18"?

What a stud! 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## bigandy1677 (Mar 29, 2006)

If i end up lookin half as good that in a couple of years i'll be well pleased. MINT mate.


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

cheers bigandy i will post up some more in a couple weeks


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DB said:


> u look like me mate....
> 
> apart from u have more muscle and less fat :boohoo:
> 
> ...


BAZ pants,

Despite the fact we know you are a filthy boy, you look like a sweet and innocent young thing, whereas Homer looks like a bit of ROUGH, which, as we all know, some of the ladies LOVE.

Nice proportions and size Homer! When is your next comp?

x

x

x

T


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi tatyana

i hope to do the east anglian championships at the end of may but im alittle behind at the minute but should be able to catch up ,i aws looking to do the midlands but my course dates got brought forward so i had to give it a miss, but will post some up to date pics soon thanks for the comments cheers


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Which federation Homer, UKBFF? I am assuming that is the one as it is the only one I don't pay that much attention to the comps (my bad!).

How about you think about being exactly where you need to be on your diet. I am having to take that approach as I am 'off season' and healing right now!

x

T


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

i saw some new posters in the gym today and now i have a choice theres the asn at yarmouth and efbb at hayes or warrington but will proberly be yarmouth or hayes , i think im a couple weeks behind but im definatly better than i was this far out last time , anyway what are you healing from nothing to bad i hope by the way your pics from the show were awesome cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you realy need to make a definate decision homer and aim for that show without this you will never truly know where you are in your prep...


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

cheers pscarb, your right think this will help me focus more


----------

